# Kopi Luwak (Civet Coffee) Sample Give Away



## sublime (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello everyone

First of all, apologise for being so direct with this being my second thread only. I have been working directly on and off with local wild "kopi luwak" farmers in Indonesia for my domestic use and for a bit of profit amongst friends. I am now looking to sell to local non chain coffee shops.

I am fully aware that there are pros and cons about this coffee (i have read the thread about this in this forum) from the animal abuse issue (farmed), fake products to overpriced products but having known local resources (being Indonesian and all that) it is not that hard to find the real good ones and most importantly the wild ones which turn out to be not THAT mindblowingly expensive (someone told me it cost about £600 per kg in Harrods,..).

I am going to visit some of the local farmers in Sumatera, Java and Bali in the next 7 days (Kopi Luwak is widely available in many parts of the country especialy im Sumatera, Java and Bali where Arabica being the main coffee variety there) and will bring back samples to give away.

As i am planning to start small, i prefer to work with local coffee shop owners in Leeds and surrounding who would be interested to give this a try. I can guarantee the product's authenticity collected from the wild "Luwak" and with the fair price as i understand that you would also need to make money which you will.

I would be back on the 23rd with samples to give away for free so if any of you coffee shop owners would like to try please let me know so i can save you a pack. We could meet up somewhere in Leeds centre or i could pop in at your place.

Cheers

Max


----------

